

Facebook Approves Dogecoin Tipping App - kordless
http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/news/facebook-approves-dogecoin-tipping-app/2014/06/06?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

======
kordless
To the moon.

